# TiVo Desktop, Windows 10 and Media Access Key (MAK)



## d23perry (Nov 1, 2006)

Since the release of Windows 10, for me, TiVo Desktop has never worked properly. Clearly, I seem to be the only one facing this issue (or at least the only one who has chosen to report it), as I have yet to come across a report of this problem on any support forum since I chose to upgrade to Windows 10 (almost 2 years now). 

For me, TiVo desktop works as expected, except for every couple of days, or after every system reboot, it prompts me to enter my MAK when opening/running the software. 

If anyone else has encountered this issue and has successfully corrected it, please share!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi, 
It's not an issue for me, but you might try uninstalling the Tivo Desktop, reboot, and then reinstall the software, but do it by right clicking and selecting "compatibility mode". This has worked for a number of older softwares for me.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Sounds similar to a Mahjong program that my wife has which after every reboot requires us to re-enter the registration code. To me this seems like some kind of registry issue, but I haven't seen it with TiVo Desktop on my laptop that was upgraded from Windows 8 to Windows 10.

Scott


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Desktop stores the MAK info in the HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\SharingKeys folder in the registry, using the WinCrypt layer encoding functions to encrypt the data so that it can only be decrypted by the current user. Not sure if that helps at all, but most Windows 10 users are able to run it successfully.

If you upgraded from an earlier version of Windows, you MUST uninstall and reinstall Desktop for it to work properly.


----------



## d23perry (Nov 1, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> It's not an issue for me, but you might try uninstalling the Tivo Desktop, reboot, and then reinstall the software, but do it by right clicking and selecting "compatibility mode". This has worked for a number of older softwares for me.





HerronScott said:


> Sounds similar to a Mahjong program that my wife has which after every reboot requires us to re-enter the registration code. To me this seems like some kind of registry issue, but I haven't seen it with TiVo Desktop on my laptop that was upgraded from Windows 8 to Windows 10.
> 
> Scott





ggieseke said:


> Desktop stores the MAK info in the HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\SharingKeys folder in the registry, using the WinCrypt layer encoding functions to encrypt the data so that it can only be decrypted by the current user. Not sure if that helps at all, but most Windows 10 users are able to run it successfully.
> 
> If you upgraded from an earlier version of Windows, you MUST uninstall and reinstall Desktop for it to work properly.


Appreciate the replies, guys. I should have noted in my initial message that, in my efforts to troubleshoot the problem, I have uninstalled TiVo Deskop (using the Windows 10 uninstaller, and again with TiVo's removal tool), reinstalled it, and even tried to use it in compatibility mode without any success. I also figured that it may be related to how the MAK is being stored in the registry, but I have not been able to find any useful information to enable me to pursue that troubleshooting path.

In some instances, upon entering my MAK in the software (which prompts a restart), the software may immediately request me to enter it again (upon restart, the dialog box immediately appears). Mindboggling that this issue is not being duplicated with all of my other software programs, which require some form of key, and I appear to be the only one reporting this issue on any support forum.

Also figure that the issue is somehow related to my choosing to upgrade to Windows 10 rather than completing a clean install. However, I refuse to do a clean install when TiVo desktop is the only program that is giving me trouble in my upgraded environment.

There has to be a viable solution to this issue out there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should try pyTivo Desktop. It's basically a replacement for TiVo Desktop and is actively maintained. (by me )


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> You should try pyTivo Desktop. It's basically a replacement for TiVo Desktop and is actively maintained. (by me )


+1 on that!

Additionally, did you run the installer 'as administrator'?

Sometimes I'll set the installer to 'Compatibility Mode' and then 'run as administrator', then run the program as 'administrator' as well. Maybe even in 'Compatibility Mode', too.

-KP


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As a user, I can endorse pyTivo Desktop as well (and also having used TiVo Desktop (free edition) in the past). The only thing I can think of that is "missing" in pyTivo Desktop, as compared to TiVo Desktop, is an auto file format converter--which, if I recall correctly, may be a future option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> As a user, I can endorse pyTivo Desktop as well (and also having used TiVo Desktop (free edition) in the past). The only thing I can think of that is "missing" in pyTivo Desktop, as compared to TiVo Desktop, is an auto file format converter--which, if I recall correctly, may be a future option.


I'm working on integrating VideoReDo into pyTivo Desktop right now. (almost done) This will allow you do AdScan, QSF or recode using a specific profile after you download. I know it's a bit self promoting to depend on VideoReDo but that's how I pay the bills.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I'm working on integrating VideoReDo into pyTivo Desktop right now. (almost done) This will allow you do AdScan, QSF or recode using a specific profile after you download. I know it's a bit self promoting to depend on VideoReDo but that's how I pay the bills.


Dan, under that implementation, would one need to purchase a license to VideoReDo? If so, will pyTivo Desktop still function without/will a freeware version of pyTivo Desktop be available?

Also, I mis-spoke earlier: as pyTivo Desktop currently stands, given its use of pyTivo and pyTivo's capabilities, pyTivo Desktop already can transcode a file in transferring the file from one's PC to a TiVo box. (Sorry, been awhile since I've used that functionality--mostly simply have been working with .tivo transfers.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The VideoReDo stuff is optional. If you don't have VideoReDo then the tab for it will simply be disabled. Everything else will continue to function as it does now. This is just a bonus feature for those that do use VideoReDo. 

I was considering adding post-processing via ffmpeg, which would have been free, but I didn't want to step on kmttg's toes too much and I thought this was a good way to promote my day job.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> The VideoReDo stuff is optional. If you don't have VideoReDo then the tab for it will simply be disabled. Everything else will continue to function as it does now. This is just a bonus feature for those that do use VideoReDo.
> 
> I was considering adding post-processing via ffmpeg, which would have been free, but I didn't want to step on kmttg's toes too much and I thought this was a good way to promote my day job.


Cool. And hey, maybe you'll be able to convince the VideReDo overlords into throwing some licenses the TCF way. 

And/or hey, the ffmpeg way sounds good as well--and I would guess that the kmttg universe would not protest it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Cool. And hey, maybe you'll be able to convince the VideReDo overlords into throwing some licenses the TCF way.
> 
> And/or hey, the ffmpeg way sounds good as well--and I would guess that the kmttg universe would not protest it.


There are no "VideoReDo overlords". There is just me and my boss. I'm currently trying to convince him to have a sale of TVSuite though. If that happens I'll make sure to let you guys know.

I'll probably never go the ffmpeg route. As I said I'm doing it this way to help push some business toward VideoReDo. More VideoReDo users means I keep getting a pay check and can afford to spend my free time working on pyTivo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> There are no "VideoReDo overlords". There is just me and my boss. I'm currently trying to convince him to have a sale of TVSuite though. If that happens I'll make sure to let you guys know.
> 
> I'll probably never go the ffmpeg route. As I said I'm doing it this way to help push some business toward VideoReDo. More VideoReDo users means I keep getting a pay check and can afford to spend my free time working on pyTivo.


Good marketing (and product): I've always assumed that VideReDo was/is an industry player right up there with Adobe (ok, in a more junior level) and its ilk!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Good marketing (and product): I've always assumed that VideReDo was/is an industry player right up there with Adobe (ok, in a more junior level) and its ilk!


We actually have quite a few broadcasters using our product. But we are a small company. Compared to Adobe we're a LOT cheaper too. Even our Pro product is only a couple hundred bucks. Compared to the $40/mo I pay Adobe for Photoshop and Acrobat.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> We actually have quite a few broadcasters using our product. But we are a small company. Compared to Adobe we're a LOT cheaper too. Even our Pro product is only a couple hundred bucks. Compared to the $40/mo I pay Adobe for Photoshop and Acrobat.


Well, comparing _anything_ to Adobe pricing is kinda like comparing the current pope to the Vatican bureaucracy, isn't it?


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

I previously used Tivo Desktop on a Windows 7 computer, in 2016.

Today I tried it on my Windows 10 PC.

Everytime I entered the Media Access Key, it gave me an error saying there was a problem with it.

I then tried uninstalling, and installing in compatibility mode.

I couldn't even launch the program then.

I installed again, and tried a normal install.

This time it could successfully connect to my Tivo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

nuraman00 said:


> I previously used Tivo Desktop on a Windows 7 computer, in 2016.
> 
> Today I tried it on my Windows 10 PC.
> 
> ...


A few years back, the Certificates that TiVo Desktop uses expired date-wise. You may need to replace them--a generous forum user posted replacements here. "Now Playing List Not Available"


----------

